# New Purchase - Soon To Arrive (casio Waveceptor G-shock)



## bigup (Jun 5, 2007)

Hi guys, new user here!

excellent forum btw

i was after a semi decent watch, one that can hold up to some abuse and be accurate but not break the bank

i looked for days and days and then i finally found it!

its the Casio WaveCeptor GW-002E-1VER, probably an old model but for the price and spec that it has it must be a great buy!

Solar aswell as Atomic!



(sorry only a library picture)

*Watch Information *

Brand name: Casio

Model Number: GW-002E-1VER

Part number: GW-002E-1VER

Crystal material: Mineral Glass

Clasp: Buckle

Case Material: Resin

Case Diameter: 44 millimetres

Case Thickness: 15 millimetres

Band Material: Resin

Band Length: Mens

Band Width: 20 millimetres

Dial Colour: Gray

Calendar: Full Auto Calendar

Movement: Quartz

Water Resistant Depth: 200 metres

Warranty type: Manufacturer

Warranty Description: 2 Years Manufacturers Warranty

got it for Â£39.99 delivered (from an online shop) and cant wait for it to arrive


----------



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

Welcome to the forum Bigup, I've looked at these in the past and was seriously tempted. What I like about these is that you can put one on and forget about it, i.e. you know they'll always be spot on accurate, they'll never need a battery and they stand up to almost anything you can throw at them. They look good too.

Andrew.


----------



## bigup (Jun 5, 2007)

the watch arrived next day and im very impressed with it



its got a battery level meter (middle dial), signal strength for radio update (right dial) and also has the auto EL backlight where when enabled you can flick you wrist and the back light comes on automatically

you are right, when you say you can just wear it and forget about it.

on a side note, i still want a seiko orange monster though









will probably get one eventually.


----------

